# opening costs for LLC



## falc (May 24, 2013)

Hello all,

does anyone knows how much are the costs to open a LLC in Dubai. If possible pls. give detailled informations to the several fees and additional costs. (Service License required, Visa, health care ins....)

Thx
Falc


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

falc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> does anyone knows how much are the costs to open a LLC in Dubai. If possible pls. give detailled informations to the several fees and additional costs. (Service License required, Visa, health care ins....)
> 
> ...


You will find all related costs in the freezones websites. Depending on your activity. One of the cheapest free zones in Dubai is Dubiotech. They would accommodate any sort of activity (they are hungry for business). I gathered the following costs last year, so i suppose nothing has changed much. 

- One-time registration fee: AED 3,520
- Annual licensing fee: AED 15,000 (AED 25,000 if you are in manufacturing)
- Office space varies depending on your business requirements and availability. There are fitted-out small business centre solutions starting from AED 22,000 per annum, to large core and shell / semi-fit-out options at AED 180 – AED 310 per square foot and even warehouses that are ideal for module assembly and systems integration activities.

Total initial cost to your company can start at AED 18,520 + lease of the office option you choose

Total annual cost of maintaining the free zone trade license will be from AED 15,000 to renew the license + lease of the office option you choose

You could also check : 

-	JLT
-	Dubai Airport Free Zone
-	RAK Free Zone


Shout if you need more help :bolt:


----------



## falc (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for for answer, but I don´t want to open in a free Zone. I want to be in some of the industrial areas with 51% sponsorship. For some kind of business it´s neccessary do be out of free Zone.

Greetings falc


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

falc said:


> Thanks for for answer, but I don´t want to open in a free Zone. I want to be in some of the industrial areas with 51% sponsorship. For some kind of business it´s neccessary do be out of free Zone.
> 
> Greetings falc


Sorry I don't have info on sponsorship outside of freezones. But you can have industries in freezones such as Dubai outsource zone or even Dubiotech as long as its light industry. 

Mate you would like to give us more specifics on the industry and your budget ?


----------

